# Ohhhhhhhh Mmmyyyyyyyy.......



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Had this sent to me...I'm speechless... -)O(- -)O(-

You won't believe it if it is real...hmmm is it possible....hope the link works okay.... -)O(- -)O(- -)O(-

http://www.pawnation.com/2012/12/19/gol ... in-canada/


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=46821


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

bowgy said:


> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=46821


ah yes...but could it happen...kinda makes one ponder...sorry for the post if a hoax I was wondering if it was possible...Mod feel free to delete...thanks bowgy...


----------

